# Black gold ascent st



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Im looking at getting a slider sight and seen the black gold ascent st sight just was wondering if anyone has had them how have the been. I have never used a slider before and not sure wether to get a single pin or a 5 pin slider.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the 5 pin slider and I like it. It's nice to have my 5 pins for quick situations, vs always having to adjust on every shot, if you go with the 1 pin. They are built like a rock.

copple2


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

slider sights are the only way to go in my opinion. for sure go with atleast a 3 pin sight, especially when hunting here in the west when shots can present themselves without any warning. black gold makes a good sight, but if you have some extra money, take a look at the sure-loc slider.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Also consider Sword Sight's Centurian, Spot Hogg's Tommy Hogg, Custom Bow Equipment (CBE)'s Tek Hunter XL, and if you want some more ideas, feel free to contact me.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I switched to the Black Gold Ascent last year and flat out love it! Bomber construction, very bright pins and the slider is very functional if nothing else because it doesn't make a "CLICK" noise like the sure-loc that my buddy has when you're moving and then setting it in place. With the Ascent just turn the knob and the resistance of the knob holds it in place even if you don't tighten down the arm. I went with a 4 pin slider so I have 20, 30, 40 ,50 fixed. IMHO, best site for the dollar.


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

I decided to go with the black gold ascent st. 5 pin. Now my next question is what's the best way to sight in a slider sight. And should I invest in a sight tape program.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

ForkhornKiiller9000 said:


> I decided to go with the black gold ascent st. 5 pin. Now my next question is what's the best way to sight in a slider sight. And should I invest in a sight tape program.


most archery shops will already have to sight tape program and for a small fee, will do everything for you and get a chart all made up.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah you won't be disappointed with the Black Gold! I have a BG and a Sure-Loc and I love them both...I believe the BG may be a little more durable and lower profile...which is good if you are breaking a lot of trail like I do...


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm a little confused on how to sight one of these in. Should I sight in the 5 pins at 20 30 40 50 60 then make the sight tape or do I make a sight tap first an use that as a reference.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

you will need to sight in for your 20 before you can APPLY your sight tape. you can make the sight tape whenever you want. I would find your 20 and then apply the sight tape and then make my vertical adjustments for 30, 40, 50, and 60. Then shoot those ranges and see how they line up against the sight tape in reality. It should be fairly close. You might need to make your own marks if actual position is different from the sight tape position.


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I got it all tuned in. Alot easyer than I thought. I used archers advantage. But my info in printed a tape with out even shooting my bow and 10 min adjusting the sight and BAM dead on. This is the best sight. No need to slide the sight out to 60 yards but if you don't want to guess on a 36 yard shot you don't just slide it to 36. Simply awesome. So excited for the hunt. And shooting Alot during the pre season. Thanks everyone for the help and information.


----------

